# mcu8051ide



## Slesarev (Sep 10, 2009)

http://mcu8051ide.sourceforge.net/

I have troubles with installing if from source because of dependency

http://www.tdom.org/

So couldn't tell me how to install it or make new ports?


----------



## crsd (Sep 10, 2009)

tdom port is in www/tdom


----------



## Slesarev (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks. port search didn't find it however. Now I've installed it and other dependencies, but software can't find tclsh:


```
$ mcu8051ide
exec: tclsh: not found
```

Is there a port containing it?


----------



## crsd (Sep 11, 2009)

Sure, one of lang/tcl8{1,2,3,4,5,6}. Try searching in plist files if you need to find a port which provides needed file (echo /usr/ports/*/*/pkg-plist | xargs grep tclsh, for example, not 100% result as some ports define PLIST_FILES in Makefile, but close)


----------

